# Heading to Florida 2013!!



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We are prepping to move our colonies to Florida early September to build up on the Brazilian pepper flow. (Davie, FL)Spoke with Florida and nothing has changed regulatory wise. Was wondering if there have been any problems down that way with the bees, etc. I don't usually medicate for AFB/EFB only mite treatments.

Also, I am putting bees on black plastic this year verses the ground to help keep the debris down. Anyone ever done this and had any issues? Further, has anyone used organic ant control to keep the fire ants out of the colonies? If so what did you use. 

PS: I will be glad to be back in Florida. Been a tough year honey wise. Build up has been good, but honey production has been really low. 150 doubles, only harvested 1100 pounds of wildflower.


----------



## TheSweetBeeCo (Oct 18, 2011)

we put them on freight pallets. keeps them off the ground too in case of flooding


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not commercial...I don't have fire ant problem nearly as much as I do a bull ant problem. I wonder if I put black plastic, then cinder blocks which is what I use, that might help my problem. I find that fire ant hills means less shb. I think they love the larvae. I've never lost a hive to fire ants, lost too many to bull ants.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Cinnamon is a natural ant repellent. I use it on my hives and the ants seem to be driven away, for awhile. I usually sprinkle it around the ground and on the hive itself.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting ready for the big move. Headed to do some Charter Boat fishing. First weekend off in months. then it will be all in getting ready for the move.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Made it to Florida!!! Now where is the Pepper flow?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

It started blooming this past week here on the gulf coast in Lee county. Some areas are still buds, maybe all the rain slowed it down?


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

maybe you can call it angel trumpet honey, lol. our bees like the Brugs and I see em in the photo. Hope pepper turned on for you. Jury is still out on the pepper flow on our side of the sandbar.


----------



## HopCar (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been wondering when it would start as well. Just a couple of days ago I noticed tiny buds on the Brazilian Peppers here in Miami.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ill be in howey in the hills, fl. We sent some hives imediately after golden rod was finished to hit the pepper flow. Were supposed to be down there in a week in a half or so to start extracting honey again. Any idea how the pepper flow turned out?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Just a note of caution.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289746-Sideliners-and-commercial-beeks-beware
Good luck.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

matt1954 said:


> View attachment 7869
> View attachment 7869
> View attachment 7870
> 
> ...


I see some improvement since last year. Much nicer netting.

Good Luck


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Heintz88 said:


> Ill be in howey in the hills, fl. We sent some hives imediately after golden rod was finished to hit the pepper flow. Were supposed to be down there in a week in a half or so to start extracting honey again. Any idea how the pepper flow turned out?


I don't know about pepper in Howey in the hills, I would think most good pepper yards would be farther south but I don't know. I'm 90 miles west and don't have a bunch this far north. I've heard reports from blooming to a week away. I checked one yard Friday and it was almost starting.

Love bugs are brutal this year but have no idea what that means either


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

RAK, I almost snorted out my coffee when I read your above at the Marriot. Like my first marriage, I am trying to forget about last year. Blew three tires on the way down all total this year. Other than that, uneventful.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ive had some tough years as well. We just learn from it.

Nice skid steer btw.


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

we sent 2 load to NC last week. still filling load out yards in NY


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

matt1954 said:


> RAK, I almost snorted out my coffee when I read your above at the Marriot. Like my first marriage, I am trying to forget about last year. Blew three tires on the way down all total this year. Other than that, uneventful.
> View attachment 7893
> View attachment 7894
> View attachment 7895
> ...



Nice Skid steer!


----------

